# Woodpeckers Side Winder Router Lift SW350



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Chris,

Sounds good. I have a harbor fieght 2.5 hp plunge router. Wanting to do a table mount. Know these fit standard commercial brands, but do you think I could adapt my router to this lift?

I'm cheap?????LOL!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the step up Chris. It took me forever to get a router insert. I am sorry I was too cheap and waited so long.

That looks like a nice one, and the external crank thingy is really neat. And yes, all table inserts should come with a free template for installation. Why they don't is just ridiculous - it wouldn't take much.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 review, and appreciated. That doesn't seem like to bad a price for what you got. Congrats on being an owner of one. I'm sure you'll be pumpin out some fine projects once you get this set up.


----------



## rvicelli (Jan 12, 2011)

If i go buy one can I say Chris told me too?? Nice review, thanks. I have been looking at this for awhile and you may have put me over the edge.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks and let me add this: It always happens the same way when I get a new tool like this. I am very excited to have it, but I've got nothing specific to do with it at the moment! Of course, like all tools, it will be a great benefit over all my projects. For the moment, I have done a ton of test cuts as I have a new router table top too (as you notice) and I've tuned the top/fence/plate settings. My new router table top is self made out of HDPE.

I have not put the miter gauge slot in yet. I really didn't use it much on my last table.

My last router table was self-built as well as was the plate. It worked well, but begged for more.

@DocSavage45: is your router motor round? What is the diameter? This is designed to hold a cylindrical motor body no bigger than 3.5" in diameter. I think I could modify it to a slightly bigger motor if I had too.

@steve: The way this hand crank works, the same technique could be adapted to some existing router lifts. I'll make a blog post later about how this could be done homemade style.

I made my own template: If anybody buys one and wants a template (dxf or similar) of the plate dimensions, PM me and I'll send it to you.

@Rob: If you mention my name, you'll get a free cardboard box with your purchase. This week only.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice write-up and thanks for sharing. I love my Woodpecker plunge lift and have no hesitation about buying more of their products. Their heavy 3/8" thick router plates are so much better than the 1/4" aluminum or plastic inserts from others.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

thanks for sharing


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I have the incra (made by woodpecker) version and it works great indeed.

Doc: I tried to fit my HF router in it, it kinda worked, but pulled it back out. It did not quite fill all the way in, a better fit with my PC690. The HF went back into the standard base with a flush trim bit mounted at all times.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

WAS IN THE 2.5 HP PLUNGE ROUTER FROM HF OR THE SMALLER ONE????


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont think it was 2.5 hp, I think it may be the smaller one. Comes on sale for 40 or so now and again. Looks real similar to the PC690, with a few critical differences. The PC motor has tabs that fit into the base, the HF has the groves on the motor and the tabs on the base. I originally bought it thinking I could interchange, but no luck. It does do good at edge trimming so I keep the flush trim bit loaded which saves time. let me see if i can find the link.


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the original version of this lift - it does not have the side handle but is essentially the same in other respects. The Amazon price is really pretty good for the quality of this lift, which I use all the time. I had some reservations originally with the mounting method - I was not a fan of having the support columns both on the same side of the router. I was concerned that there would be some tilt along the router axis with the weight of the router held that way. However I have had no problems whatsoever and while I cannot comment on the side actuation I highly reccomend the lift system.


----------

